# Birchbox Man



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2012)

The Birchbox Men beta is up now...any of you planning on trying it out or gifting it?  I kind of wish I still lived with a billion dudes just so I had an excuse to try it...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 10, 2012)

I asked my husband if he wanted to try it out, but he's Mr. Rugged Manly Man, lol, so he said no. I'm super curious as to what will be in them!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

I am hoping my brother will try it; I sent him the link.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 10, 2012)

$20 is too much for me. I'll be interested to see what they include for that price.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm signing the hubby up for this. He LOVED the limit edition BBM that I gave him at Christmas.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 10, 2012)

If it costs $20 will id have more samples than the women's box? I signed up for their email list for it. I might try it for a month or two. My boyfriend has no skincare/ anti aging regimen. He might like this.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought about getting one for hubby, but he has super hyper skin and is not a fan of many fragrances. So far from what I have seen, lots of shaving products that look interesting. But alas, he likes his good ol' Edge shave gel and his Art of Shaving products. He can not and will not use aftershave. He only wears a couple of colognes, so seems senseless to get it.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not sure. I do know the LE box contained more products than any of the women's LE boxes. It's possible the men's box will also have more stuff. I asked on FB when they'll ship the first boxes and was told the 25th. Paulina told me via email that requests to sign up is still going on and it's slow going.



> I definitely understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you want to try adding your email once again to the Man List just to be safe? We plan to continue releasing slowly so not to worry if you didn't get an invite yet. Let me know if the site allows you to enter your email once again - it shouldn't allow duplicate entries.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmm - I just tried buying a BB Men's subscription as a gift for my brother but It's asking me for an email address to join the mailing list. I didn't have to do that when I bought a gift sub for my mom - I assume that's because they aren't live yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

They're live but subscribing to it is slow going. Sign up for notification is the best you can do right now. I just posted on my Facebook wall about the giveaway they're doing - a one year FREE subscription to some lucky person.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It seems like _everything _ Birchbox is slow going at the moment! I will try to be patient. The BB Man boxes look really cool - it looks like they slide open drawer-style instead of having a bottom and lid like the Woman box


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

Me to Paulina via email:
BTW â€“ why is it more expensive than BBW (Birchbox woman)? More items in it than the standard four to five in BBW?

From Paulina
So, great question! The men's subscription is a bigger box with a mix of grooming samples and lifestyle products which can have higher retail value.  The box will represent the same great value as women's but in a manlier size. Does that kinda answer the question? I think things will definitely become more apparent once the first men's box gets distributed!


----------



## klotto (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone come across a promo code for Birchbox Men?  Thanks!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

I told my boyfriend about this last night.  He tried to act like he wasn't a guy who needs a lot of products but that is a total lie he just steals mine.  I also told him that they add other lifestyle items and that seemed to peek his interest even more.  He doesn't have a ton of time to shop so having something new sent to him once a month seemed like a good deal ...he is going to try it out for a few month as soon as they open subscriptions.  yay!


----------



## aftereight (Apr 11, 2012)

My boyfriend signed up immediately lol

He was sad that the LE BBM was sold out around christmas so he is super excited for his own box!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think my boyfriend would be interested in this. He thinks I'm weird for my subscription and he doesn't use very many products. If it were a beard cream sampler, I'd totally get one for him, but there are probably 90% things he wouldn't use in the box.


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

My boyfriend has been looking forward to it since Christmas, but I think the price tag might scare him off. It's too bad, really. He could definitely use some skin care stuff. Most of my BB samples I've given him weren't strong enough.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they let me put in my email twice for the wait list.  I remember putting it in again, "just in case" and then thinking, "crap, now I probably put myself further down the list . . . "  I hope I get an invite soon.  I'm still jealous that I'm missing out on the Glossy Box wins!  I want one so bad!   This sickness is strong, so strong I think I may need a 12 step group, lol.  Hello, I am a sample boxoholoic.  Sometimes I try to explain it to other people and some of them just don't get it.  What's not to love about getting high quality stuff sent to you every month?  Being able to try out new brands and items and having the value of the boxes be way over the actual cost of the box including shipping is a great deal.  Usually one item makes the box for me and the others are great bonuses.  I'm suffering withdrawals from not being able to see what's in the April boxes yet!!  Getting an email that I'm invited to join Birchbox Men might make me feel a little better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As far as the higher price point, I think it has to do with things like socks and other higher priced/larger samples.  I think I saw socks in one of the ads.  If we got socks, notebooks and/or earbuds, our boxes would probably be a little higher too.  I wouldn't mind another little treat subscription with larger samples and more diversity for women, too.  Yes, definitely an addiction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my invite this morning, signed hubby up immediately. Excited to see what comes!


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody know when the first boxes will ship. It says the women's boxes ship by the 10th and men's will ship by the 25th. But will they be in April or may?


----------



## akicowi (Apr 12, 2012)

I totally signed up for hubby. He is always using my stuff as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody know when the first boxes will ship. It says the women's boxes ship by the 10th and men's will ship by the 25th. But will they be in April or may?



The 25th of this month.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The 25th of this month.


oh that's awesome.  I just signed my BF up tonight.  It was fun filling out the profile together.  Hopefully he likes it but he is a total critic about everything so we shall see.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 13, 2012)

I like that it is still under my account.  So does that mean the points are shared as well?  This could work to my advantage


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 13, 2012)

I think so. I signed my hubby up last night under my account and today there are an additional 20 points to my total! So, sample box for him, extra points for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that it is still under my account.  So does that mean the points are shared as well?  This could work to my advantage


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 13, 2012)

haha I did the same thing I told him "we can shaaaaaare our points" and he was like "mmmmm hmmmm" but I know he doesn't care about that stuff if he likes a product he is just going to buy it and not wait.


----------



## codenameyam (Apr 13, 2012)

I signed up yesterday for a friend who was always a little fascinated with my box.  I'll do the reviews for him so I can keep the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just a heads up too, I talked to customer service and because boxes will ship by the 25th of each month, billing for BBMan with be done on the 15th of the month.  So womens subscriptions debit on the 1st and mens debit on the 15th.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, man, I didn't think about sharing points. I bought a gift sub for my brother. I wonder if they will be willing to transfer his points back to my account (if he lets me, LOL)


----------



## francie nolan (Apr 13, 2012)

i ordered it for myself! i can't wait for it to come. i'm kinda butch anyway, so i'm sure i'll like it better than birchbox.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *codenameyam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up yesterday for a friend who was always a little fascinated with my box.  I'll do the reviews for him so I can keep the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just a heads up too, I talked to customer service and because boxes will ship by the 25th of each month, billing for BBMan with be done on the 15th of the month.  So womens subscriptions debit on the 1st and mens debit on the 15th.



I sort of like that.  Two suprises at different times in the month.

I wonder how many items they will have?  Just trying to play my points racking up and when I should spend them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i ordered it for myself! i can't wait for it to come. i'm kinda butch anyway, so i'm sure i'll like it better than birchbox.



I thought about ordering it for myself, mostly out of curiosity, but I'm super girly lol. I'm also convinced I could make a great fathers day gift out of it because my dad is obsessed with his looks, even if he won't admit it.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a great idea for Father's Day!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought about ordering it for myself, mostly out of curiosity, but I'm super girly lol. I'm also convinced I could make a great fathers day gift out of it because my dad is obsessed with his looks, even if he won't admit it.


LOL And if he likes it you can get him to sign up for his own account and YOU get 50 referral pts!


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 13, 2012)

I signed up my husband on my account. He prolly won't buy anything but he could surprise me. That way I get his points cause I will buy stuff! Hehe. Sneak, sneak, sneak. Oh, and he doesn't know about it yet either. I want it to be a surprise for him.


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Apr 13, 2012)

I signed my hubby up on my account. He said he would be willing to try it for a few months.


----------



## shermt123 (Apr 13, 2012)

My husband signed up last night!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am ordering my husband the first one. How do I do that with the referral link and the invitation?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL And if he likes it you can get him to sign up for his own account and YOU get 50 referral pts!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2012)

Log into your account and then in the top right hand click on your name and scroll down to Earn Points. On that page is your personal referral link, copy it. Log out. Take the copied link and paste it into your url bar and then click Join. On the join page you'll be given the option for a woman's box or the men's box. Right now the only thing you can do is sign up for it to get the invite link. Once you get the invite link from Birchbox (Man) sign up and because you signed up for the invite via your referral you'll still get the credit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL And if he likes it you can get him to sign up for his own account and YOU get 50 referral pts!



EXACTLY. He really needs some skin products with sunscreen in them anyway, makes me so mad when he sits in the sun all day all summer with no spf on.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

I missed my window





Damn taxes.

Anyone heard whether memberships will reopen?


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 16, 2012)

I wanna know what's gonna be in my husbands box! Spoilers please! Hehe. Are the pages 404ing yet? Ha! Just kidding. I do want to know what he's getting though!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wanna know what's gonna be in my husbands box! Spoilers please! Hehe. Are the pages 404ing yet? Ha! Just kidding. I do want to know what he's getting though!



I just want to know how many items so I can plot my points for reviews!


----------



## Cassie Schramm (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, ever since my Birchbox had the larabar samples a few months back, my husband has insisted on 'doing the opening' to check for goodies he likes. He's going to be so stoked when I have a box just for him!


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cassie Schramm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, ever since my Birchbox had the larabar samples a few months back, my husband has insisted on 'doing the opening' to check for goodies he likes. He's going to be so stoked when I have a box just for him!



Are you surprising him with it? I should have done that instead of telling him! I signed my guy up as soon as I found out BB had one for men. Sick of him using my facewash &amp; moisturizer






I wish there were a way to find out what they will be getting!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2012)

Woot! Just got my invitation email and signed the BF up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope he loves it!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot! Just got my invitation email and signed the BF up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope he loves it!


 Me too! I'm dying to know what will be in it. I feel like it will be EXTRA good since it is the first one!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

So more info on what kind of items will be sent out. From what I've been told they'll be sending items out like socks and miscellaneous items like that. It won't be strictly hair care or skin care products.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So more info on what kind of items will be sent out. From what I've been told they'll be sending items out like socks and miscellaneous items like that. It won't be strictly hair care or skin care products.


 I think my husband would like those types of extras as I don't think he can go through too many hair and skin care products in a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kweenah (Apr 20, 2012)

My boyfriend just signed up too. I think I'm more excited then he is. LOL I think I'm addicted to "mystery" box stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 22, 2012)

Signed the boyfriend up even though he said no. Now he keeps asking me when does he get his box. Lol my girlfriend signed her bd up too. my bf is really into skincare and the lifestyle products will be fun. First month should be really good. I'm guessing it'll be like skin stuff, shaving, ties, socks, hair products, deodorant, tech items and possibly bracelets like the baublebar we got?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Signed the boyfriend up even though he said no. Now he keeps asking me when does he get his box. Lol my girlfriend signed her bd up too.
> my bf is really into skincare and the lifestyle products will be fun. First month should be really good.
> I'm guessing it'll be like skin stuff, shaving, ties, socks, hair products, deodorant, tech items and possibly bracelets like the baublebar we got?


 Haha I signed my bf up anyway after he said no too....he keeps asking me where his box is too!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 22, 2012)

My husband made me promise I would wait for him to open it when it came in the mail!  I often get home from work 2 hours before him and he knows that will be torture! lol.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 22, 2012)

I signed up my guy as well even though he said no.   He basically uses everything I use ( serums and eye creams as well).


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh I hope they put that new Gillette styler in. The commercials are pretty fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband made me promise I would wait for him to open it when it came in the mail!  I often get home from work 2 hours before him and he knows that will be torture! lol.


 Haha mine too...the mail comes around 1 and he doesn't get home till 6! Gonna die! lol


----------



## astokes (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you ladies notice the price is $20/month now?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ladies notice the price is $20/month now?


 Yep...the box value is going to be higher, they say.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i ordered it for myself! i can't wait for it to come. i'm kinda butch anyway, so i'm sure i'll like it better than birchbox.


 I might order it for myself too after I see the first box.  I use several products from men's lines (Anthony Logistics, Jack Black) and I bought the Field Notes journals that were included in the LE box.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 24, 2012)

According to my subscription confirmation email (I believe I read it on their blog too?) the BB Man boxes are shipping by the 25th â€” aka tomorrow! Has anyone gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 24, 2012)

> According to my subscription confirmation email (I believe I read it on their blog too?) the BB Man boxes are shipping by the 25th â€” aka tomorrow! Has anyone gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


 Nope not yet. Waiting patiently while tapping foot and twirling thumbs.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 24, 2012)

Why can't we see what's in their boxes like we did ours? I am dying to know what he's going to get!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 24, 2012)

I wonder if there will be more than 1 box, like the normal BB's, anyone know?


----------



## wadedl (Apr 24, 2012)

I finally signed my husband up just now. I think he will like getting his own things. He used my scrub from Lush the other day and really enjoyed it.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 25, 2012)

I peaked at his box. lol Excited but I'm not sure about $20. We'll see when it comes in.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I'm able to see what's in my box by going to the "Men" tab and then clicking on "Box".






> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why can't we see what's in their boxes like we did ours? I am dying to know what he's going to get!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlvb (Apr 25, 2012)

I can finally see what he's getting.  Socks, a face scrub, shave gel and a bar of soap that exfoliates too.  Not too bad.  Hopefully the socks arent the red they are showing up as, I cant see my husband wearing red socks ever.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am not sure about this being $20......


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can finally see what he's getting.  Socks, a face scrub, shave gel and a bar of soap that exfoliates too.  Not too bad.  Hopefully the socks arent the red they are showing up as, I cant see my husband wearing red socks ever.


 Tell him to walk on the wild side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think my H will use and like all of these products.  Still, 4 items for $20 when I get 5-6 for $10?  How big are the samples?


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 25, 2012)

Dunno if these men's boxes will be wildly more valuable than $20 (as sometimes the women's $10 boxes are), but I think they will be worth at least $20. The socks are $12, so the other samples wouldn't really need to be super valuable to make the box worth $20. These are the items marked as "Ships free" so these are probably most of what's being sampled this month â€” though they could be adding new stuff:



 Kiehl's Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap $13.00 


 CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense $140.00 


 Richer Poorer Socks $12.00 


 ZIRH Shave Gel $15.00 


 Billy Jealousy LiquidSand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser $24.00 
 ​  ​


----------



## francie nolan (Apr 25, 2012)

the boxes all seem to be about the same. i'm glad i'm not getting the shaving gel (although i could use it on my pits, i guess). i do feel i will get more use out of these mens boxes. i really don't see myself ever being disappointed, like i was so often with certain products in the regular birchbox. (make up, awful perfume samples, etc.)

i, however, am hoping for the red socks.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmm... My husband will probably use and like the items in his box, but I'm just not sure this is worth paying $20 per month when I know he's not brand specific to sock and cleansers. He is definitely excited to get "presents" though.




I know Birchbox indicated that the higher cost was due to this being a bigger box and higher retail value, but I know there are women's boxes around this value too. Not sure if we'll continue with this as not really wowed. I admit I probably had higher expectations due to the higher cost. I have high expectations for Glossybox too if they are going to be $21 per month! But not sure where the bigger / higher part is here...

But my husband is getting :

BillyJealousy Liquid Sand Exfoliating Face Cleanser

Kiehls Body Scrub Soap - he can definitely use this as he has dry skin

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent - even if he loves, doubt I'll spend $140 on a full size product

Richer Poorer Socks - I might take these as I have larger women feet and like socks... lol

Just glad they adhered to his profile when he said he has a beard and didn't send shaving gel!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with sept Ellis! Ummm couple cool items but $20???? Yikes...like I said before my boyfriend didn't want me to sign him up cause he was saying its pricey for samples. As I am curious about next month. I'm going to cancel. How upsetting. They should just make it $10. I would be sticking around to have him try a couple more months cause I believe 3 months u get a good taste of it but if I'm spending 60 bucks on junk. I'll be the one sleeping on the couch! Lol


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 25, 2012)

WTH!



 Sooooooooooooo lame! My boyfriend certainly doesn't need socks in his subscription service for SAMPLES. Damn... he's going to rub in how much of a waste of the $20 was and now he'll be right


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh and they better be full sized like in the picture!!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and they better be full sized like in the picture!!


 
I know the Kiehls soap is not full size. Pay attention to the label in the full size pic and the box pic, the barcode placement is different. The regular size would be almost as big as the pair of socks. The full size is a huge bar of soap if you have ever seen it in person.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi there,

Your first Birchbox Man delivery is on its way. This month, weâ€™re kicking things off with an assortment of goods that will inspire you think about the little things in lifeâ€”to be mindful of the details.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 25, 2012)

> WTH!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooo lame! My boyfriend certainly doesn't need socks in his subscription service for SAMPLES. Damn... he's going to rub in how much of a waste of the $20 was and now he'll be right


 I'm there with u. My bf was really hoping for hair products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are cool stuff but I am kinda happy I skipped my invite.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's what I wrote on my blog.



> Way back in October I mentioned that Birchbox was launching Birchbox Man, a new subscription for men, at that point in time it turned out the Birchbox Man was a limited edition box for $49.99 and was filled with a lot of goodies for men. Well, fast forward several months later and Birchbox announced that they were indeed going to launch Birchbox Man as a subscription service!
> 
> As of April you could sign up at Birchbox Man for notification to actually subscribe. Even those of us with Birchbox had to get in line for that notification. My notification - for the hubby - came earlier in April and I signed the hubby up for it since he liked his limited edition Birchbox Man box.
> 
> ...


 Off hand I can't tell if this box is worth the $20 or not so let me break down the cost of the box contents.

Kiehl's Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap - $13
Richer Poorer Socks - $12 1 pair
Billy Jealousy LiquidSand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser - $24.00 - 8 fl oz / 236 ml  | 2 oz sample approximately $4 (based on the travel size sold on Billy Jealousy)

Base box value: $29

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense - $140 100 ml (full size) | Sample size 0.05 oz approximately $2.
OR
ZIRH Soothe Aftershave - $32.50  3.3 oz / 100 ml | (my guess it's 0.50 oz sample size) $4.92 approximate.

Total box value between: $31 and $33.92.


Hopefully the men's boxes will improve since I'm surprised they're sending out socks... in sandal/hot weather season! Socks would be better off in the fall or winter not in a late spring box when most people are seeing temperatures up in the 90s already!


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I wrote on my blog.
> 
> ...


 And that value is if the Kiehl's soap is full size as I couldn't tell from the picture.

Perhaps Birchbox should make the men's a quarterly, larger box for a little bit more cost. Just like the special edition they did last year for $45. That just felt worth what you paid for. This, for $20, makes me kind of question how enticing this will be. My husband was open to trying this but I know that he would be fine without it if I said this wasn't quite the opportunity I had thought it would be.

I am tempted to steal his soap and socks though... lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be stealing the socks from the hubby as he doesn't wear socks (he's a sandals man) except in the winter.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just checked what my boyfriend will be getting in his box, and this is the same exact pic that popped up!  I am relieved he's not getting any fragrances as I just scored him a ton of male cologne samples (stuff that I was personally able to pick). I have to say I agree with everyone about the box being pretty bad for $20.  I am pretty disappointed as I thought they would make the box a bit of a better value considering the $10 increase from the women's box...and some women's boxes are worth MORE than this for just the $10 price tag!  To reiterate what someone else said, I also don't understand why they are sending out socks in the middle of spring as temperatures here in Ohio have been hitting close to 80 degrees too.  But, my boyfriend wears tennis shoes constantly so I'm sure he'll get good use out of the socks..  I did check the description for the socks, and it claims they are a lightweight fabric so at least they didn't send out fuzzy wool socks - LOL. 
I told my boyfriend I would pay for the first box as a little gift, but if he actually wants to continue on with it he'll have to pick up the tab.  I think he'll feel good about getting a surprise but I'm not sure he'll be totally into all the contents of this box.  He has been wanting a really good exfoliating face wash so i think he'll be really happy about that product.  But then again, I could totally see him getting addicted to the surprise element of the box and wanting to get another month  which is why  I am not going to tell him I know what is going to be in the box though as I want him to be completely surprised.  Who knows maybe next month will be a big ticket box as birchbox can sometimes be like night and day from month to month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like the idea of $49 occasional boxes for men rather than this


----------



## LoveJesslina (Apr 26, 2012)

Like the rest of you ladies, I am quite disappointed. When I saw someone had posted a picture of the box on here, I quickly went to see what my boyfriend got, hoping that wasn't really the box. For the price, I was really hoping for better.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 26, 2012)

Not that I don't see that the value of the box is near or over the $20 monthly fee, but I think its hard to be comfortable with paying that amount and not either getting many smaller samples to try or larger, higher value items. With the women's subscription, I don't expect every box to be grossly over valued, but I think it's easier to not think about it as much when it costs $10. It's just $10... but when it's $20, it gets a little harder not to try to justify the value. Especially when I know what $20 can purchase. And I know that there are probably  subscribers to the Birchman box who are just fine paying the amount requested and getting what was in the first box, but I also know that there are subscribers (or their spouses, partners, family members, etc. who signed them up) have the expectation this would be a little more. I just am not sure that the men's market is that keen on spending higher amounts of money on skin/body/simple lifestyle products as women are. I know that I am more likely to spend $50  on makeup or a eye cream, while my husband is going to tell me I'm crazy. He rather spend $50 on a video game or a concert.

... as I read this, I realize how "involved" I am in my husband's Birchbox, when this is really for him. LOL


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the issue is that I was expecting a whole bunch of samples- not three little ones and pair of socks.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 26, 2012)

Hard to say before it gets here but I think SS and man are on the chopping block for glossybox. 1 more month for each then the hammer comes down.


----------



## jlvb (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been trying to get him to walk on the wild side for years.....he's still a work in progress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Almi70 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm, I am on the fence with this one. I might give it one more month. I guess I was expecting at least 5-6 items like the ladies box. I think for $20, 4 items seems not alot of bang for the buck, even if the value is more than the $20. My husband liked the limited edition box, so I agree that maybe they should lean towards that.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 26, 2012)

4 items for $20? That Kiehls soap better be full-sized! Birchbox is sucking lately. Maybe $15 would be more reasonable.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 26, 2012)

With the CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense I am seeing the value at barely $20. The soap if full size should be almost as big as the socks.

The thing is that I was just at the Kiehls store and bought some sunblock. I was about to pick up the regular one and notice across the way there was a new mens one. I asked the salesperson about the difference and he told me the mens was better and cheaper. They are the same sunblock only the mens has vitamin e, c and caffeine. He went on to tell me how men expect to get more bang for their buck. The whole mens like is more multitasking while being cheaper.

What it all comes down to is men expect more value for what they buy and there needed to be more in there for what the box cost. The box cost double of the women's box and they get 1 or 2 less items.


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif. I just am not sure that the men's market is that keen on spending higher amounts of money on skin/body/simple lifestyle products as women are. I know that I am more likely to spend $50  on makeup or a eye cream, while my husband is going to tell me I'm crazy. He rather spend $50 on a video game or a concert.


 I think that the above may be part of the reason the men's box is more expensive to begin with...the guys are probably less likely to buy the products...especially a more expensive beauty product. My husband likes the idea of getting a little present each month, which is why he wanted a sub. Is he going to spend $50+ on a "beauty" product? Nope. So the higher cost may help offset whatever money BB makes on the purchase side.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, and there's just not the sheer VARIETY for men...It's probably a lot harder to find good men's samples than it is to find women's.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Apr 27, 2012)

My boyfriend's box is out for delivery!



He won't be home until after 8 though. I'm so anxious to see what is in his box!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 27, 2012)

My boyfriends box just arrived and I'm going to try not to open it arrrgh!  It came super fast too..I got the email on the 25th and it arrived today.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Apr 27, 2012)

Same here, got his notice on the 25th and it just got here but he's not going to be home for quite a few more hours. I promised him I wouldn't open it without him though! I have an idea of what is in his box but he said he wanted to be surprised.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Apr 27, 2012)

Eeee so my boyfriend's Butchbox (yep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) came today. I received the email on the 25th and my boxes tend to come within two days so it made the same time. I'll start by saying my boyfriend sees how giddy I get waiting, opening, and using my birchbox, so when I saw birchbox man, I got on the waitlist immediately because, let's face it, I was going to get him it no matter what (mainly for my satisfaction haha), but when I asked him if he'd try it, he said why not? So we're going to try it out fr a few monthes and see how it goes. I can't post a picture from my phone right now but he got: 1) Richer Poorer socks in a cream color with purple and orange dashes. So perfect because those are his favorite colors. Mine too, so I will refrain from stealing them like I do his comfy t shirts and boxers. Muhahaha. 2) Zirh Shave Gel in a itsy bitsy sample. My boyfriend has a beard and generally doesn't shape it with a razor let alone shave gel. It does smell good (nice and light), but he said he was probably going to give it to my dad, bit I reminded him he could still get a razor and see if he likes it. We both would have preferred a cologne sample, which I expected given he has a beard and that is clear on his profile. But hey, its birchbox, where perfume samples reproduce like bunnies in springtime, so I digress. 3) Billy Jealousy Liquid Sand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser. Right up my boyfriend's alley. He generally just use my Origins or Garnier facewash, but I know his inner Viking is screaming for a manly-named, manly-smelling facial cleanser. I know this because I have talked him into using a girly peel off face mask by convincing him it's really cool to peel it off, so he did, but the whole time he was uncomfortable and made sure no one saw him in a face mask. Haha I enjoyed it. But to get back to the point, it smells very nice and light. We both think he'll love it. I'll more than likely use it too. Muhaha (I'm just chock full of Muhaha). 4) Kiehl's Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap. Enter manly Viking boyfriend again. This, too, is right up my boyfraaan's alley. The name draws him to it, and he loves a good manly smelling soap. Plus it has pumice, and believe you me, his feet could stand to pay a visit to Mr. Pumice. Also, people were complaining that this better be a full size bar. I don't think it's full size, but it IS big. If you don't think so, well then I guess just tell yourself big things come in small packages! Overall we are both happy with it and are curious to see how it evolves. Though how many samplesh do guys really need, they don't have a huge product range like us. My boyfriend said it best "okay beeb, we can cancel now, I have a face scrub, body scrub, and some socks. I'm set for 6 months" Hahahah. Final note: I love that the explanation card is so simple and to the point. It says "What: product name" and "How: how to use it". No sparkles, no frills. Basic sentences guys like (and sometimes need!). Birchbox Man aka Butchbox round one: win for us!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Apr 27, 2012)

He did an unboxing video as soon as he got home. Here is what he got:


----------



## francie nolan (Apr 27, 2012)

my regular birchbox takes almost a whole week just to get to california. the man one took 2 days to get here. hopefully it'll be delivered soon. i can't wait!


----------



## aftereight (Apr 28, 2012)

So my boyfriend loved his box! He is excited to save them haha and I'm super jealous that the men's are bigger! I want a bigger one for storage!

He received a pair of socks, the kiehls soap, billy jealousy cleanser and a shave gel. I think he just likes getting a present each month!


----------



## akicowi (Apr 28, 2012)

my guy was not impressed and neither was i about his box.  I feel it's just a little better than the female one but way more expensive.  He's not a sock guy and my feet are too small to fit into those socks. 

I did like the slide out box more than the female one. it'll be good for storage.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I've decided (for both of us) that we're not sorry we skipped this. The old man's perspective was, "Do it if you want, but I reserve the right to mock it if it's lame." Then I told him the cost, and he was like, "NO!" 

Thing is, he's totally open to trying stuff, but he'd almost rather that I check stuff out and then put a goodie box together for him. He isn't averse to gender-neutral stuff (like Kiehl's), so while I understand the "There are fewer products that are marketed for men", I'm not sure I can buy that as a rationale for the box being more expensive or not good. 

I mean, think about it--our boxes SOMETIMES include makeup, sometimes not. Almost always a lifestyle extra (most of which are gender-neutral). Skin care (if you include neutral items and not the things that are just marketed towards men), untinted lip balms, cuticle creams, and hair care have an absolute PLETHORA of products available, not to mention how we frequently moan about, "Oh, Lord, not ANOTHER fragrance sample"! Yes, part of it depends on which brands they can get, but I just don't feel this is a good value at this time.

That said, and NOT being familiar with "Get Fresh Kit", I see that they also charge $20 for 4 to 6.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm disappointed in the Birchbox Man items. If it were $10 I'd be happier, but for TWICE the price of a Birchbox I expected MORE items than this:





_(L -&gt; R):_

*Richer Poor* Socks (1 pair)

*Billy Jealousy* Liquid Sand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser (2 oz / 60mL)

*Kiehl's* Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap (3.2 oz / 90g)

*CoSTUME NATIONAL* Eau de Parfum sample (~1mL)


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 29, 2012)

H put the socks on right away as we were headed out the door to a wedding.  So did not match his suit!  He said he prefers the RL socks he buys at Marshalls and are cheaper.

He did have fun opening the box.  I will give it one more month unless he hates all the other products after trying them.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

> I think I've decided (for both of us) that we're not sorry we skipped this. The old man's perspective was, "Do it if you want, but I reserve the right to mock it if it's lame." Then I told him the cost, and he was like, "NO!"
> 
> Thing is, he's totally open to trying stuff, but he'd almost rather that I check stuff out and then put a goodie box together for him. He isn't averse to gender-neutral stuff (like Kiehl's), so while I understand the "There are fewer products that are marketed for men", I'm not sure I can buy that as a rationale for the box being more expensive or not good.
> 
> ...


 That is such a great idea!!! You know your husband/boyfriend better than some profile and you can get things he really likes! It would be like Christmas of beauty/grooming items! My husband got his yesterday and he was so excited. We sat at the kitchen table and opened the box, I read all the descriptions to him as he was taking it out. He got the shave gel and not the cologne but would have enjoyed each. He had tried the Billy Jealousy stuff before and LOVES Billy Jealousy but wasn't much of a fan of that face wash but for some reason he seemed to be excited for it. Was it worth $20, maybe, maybe not. But seeing my husband get all excited about getting his box in the mail just like me, was PRICELESS. I loved it. He checked the mail 3 times yesterday!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 29, 2012)

Gave the box I ordered to my brother and he loved everything. (received the same one as AsianGirl posted above) His words were, "I'm a Birchbox convert!" Dunno if he'll buy the full-sized versions but he really enjoyed the excuse to get a bit spiffier than usual. And while he's pretty thrifty in general, he didn't get sticker shock at all â€” he's going to pay for the sub after this box. Obviously there are some who are kinda sore that at twice the price it's not twice as great/valuable as the women's box, but I feel like he got what I paid for. And with feedback points and free shipping it's still a good deal, even if it's not an out-of-this-world deal like some women's boxes are. Guess we'll see what future months bring!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is such a great idea!!! You know your husband/boyfriend better than some profile and you can get things he really likes! It would be like Christmas of beauty/grooming items!
> 
> ...


 
Uh oh... that sounds like trouble. Just don't tell him about the other men's grooming box services out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is such a great idea!!! You know your husband/boyfriend better than some profile and you can get things he really likes! It would be like Christmas of beauty/grooming items!
> ...


 Yeah, I do know his tastes, so I can better tailor it--I have a slight advantage for the "surprise element" since he lives in California and I live in Arizona--I'm still able to send him goodie boxes "whenever". And I have started throwing in "beauty" products lately--sometimes the gender-neutral stuff that I get, sometimes full-size drugstore stuff that he needs or that I want him to try. And, ok, with my couponing and thrifting, I probably do put together a box that is well above a $20 price point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do actually agree that you can't put a price on experience--if your fella was that excited, then it was clearly money well spent.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> H put the socks on right away as we were headed out the door to a wedding.  So did not match his suit!  He said he prefers the RL socks he buys at Marshalls and are cheaper.
> 
> He did have fun opening the box.  I will give it one more month unless he hates all the other products after trying them.


 I told my hubby about the BB Man and he said no, he doesnt like it. I told him what are the possible stuff he might receive and he said, "I can get better stuff in Marshalls whenever I need it". Kinda bummed me but its  true. We recently bought 3 pairs of RL socks for $8.00 and he loves em. We keep on buying whenever we shop there (or Ross/TJMaxx/Burlington).

I mean, for this kind of box, i think what was paid was for the name of the items.

He works in a hospital so the perfume thingy is totally useless and his skin routine is very simple -- he's just not into this.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think we are canceling. I was really disappointed


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 30, 2012)

My guy loved is Man BB, he was always curious when I received mine and he asked if there was one for guys.  When I submitted his e-mail he signed up right away. He can't wait to see what other suprises he gets.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes!  He exact quote was "I can buy 3 pair RL socks for $8 and they a comfier"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2012)

Verdict is in...he slapped on the socks and the cologne right away (had to wash the cologne off as it didn't smell that good), and he'll give the BJ facial sand scrub and soap bar a whirl. He was expecting more for $20, so we'll give it one more month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 30, 2012)

Well...I'd like to try another month too hoping for great hair products for him but the bf wants to cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

At least he got blue socks instead of the green. He would have been real mad at me if he didnt like ANY thing. hehe

Here is what our pair of socks looked like:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well...I'd like to try another month too hoping for great hair products for him but the bf wants to cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I wanted the blue! We got the green and it was so funny...he was on his way out the door for Boy Scouts and was wearing a green shirt and kahkis already, tried the socks and they went great with the outfit with some brown shoes haha. The GF approves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jlvb (May 1, 2012)

My husband loved it.  I think it was more of the fact that he was getting something in the mail.  But it was a huge hit in our house.  He even liked the socks.  He got a cream pair with little purple and yellow lines.  So for now, we'll continue the subscription.


----------



## miss6aby (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband loved it.  I think it was more of the fact that he was getting something in the mail.  But it was a huge hit in our house.  He even liked the socks.  He got a cream pair with little purple and yellow lines.  So for now, we'll continue the subscription.


 Oh! when you get a minute could you post your socks? That sounds like a pretty cool combo. Im thinking about doing one more month whether he wants to or not. LOL.

Then he'll have enough points to get the Tatcha blotting papers. lol he used all mine! So he asked if he could get his own.


----------



## MKCurio (May 1, 2012)

I loved all the packing materials in the mens box it looked so nice.  My boyfriend was the most excited about the socks but he loves crazy socks...the pair he received are a crazy purple stripe.  The other products I think will take him more time to use and figure out but it was cute to see when he added them to his shower products.

I was kinda underwhelmed with the first box but maybe the next one will be a little more interesting.


----------



## Scawolita (May 1, 2012)

My dude loved the kheils soap bar already said he would want the full size of that. I think he's also happy to finally have a manly face wash because he usually uses mine. Dunno why he refuses to buy his own, as if he doesn't need one but then will use mine up lol oh well at least now he has one he will use and that is made for men. He did say that he likes his GetFresh kit better though, so will probably cancel BB


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 1, 2012)

Mine spent more time reading the card that came in the box and looking up the links provided on the card...nice touch BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He did an unboxing video as soon as he got home. Here is what he got:


 his video is too cute! Definitely cool to see  a guy's perspective on subscription services!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

lol, these videos are why I'm thankful for birchbox man:

"The kind of product you might get from a wealthy relative for Christmas that you only use a few times, but you're glad that you have it." lol


----------



## Jennabean (May 2, 2012)

Glad I skipped out on this one, my boyfriend is way too picky about socks.


----------



## jlvb (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Here they are...

  The lines are more of an orange and purple.  But as long as he likes them...


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

haha oh my gosh those guys are too funny.

its got sand in it or something, its exfoliating, wait why do i know that?

Its funny that they are so interested in the smells. More so than the actual product.


----------



## miss6aby (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here they are...
> 
> The lines are more of an orange and purple.  But as long as he likes them...


 Oh yaaa. I like those! So my bf tried the khiels and he loves it! Also said the facial cleanser is PRETTY COOL! so he said just one more month...lol But he still thinks the first box was not worth it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha oh my gosh those guys are too funny.
> 
> ...


 That's because men like to smell things... like their own burps. lol


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, these videos are why I'm thankful for birchbox man:
> 
> "The kind of product you might get from a wealthy relative for Christmas that you only use a few times, but you're glad that you have it." lol


LOL I'm seriously loving the Manhauls channel!  I'm a huge fan of Eleventhgorgeous but their Husbands' channel is seriously cracking me up.


----------



## sillygirlsarah (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone have an //empty// Birchbox man boxes that I can get off them. Happy to pay for shipping! If you're willing to part with them, please email me at stewart dot sarah at gmail dot com. Darn suckers look great for sorting Lego and stuff!


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2012)

The BBM boxes are great. If you're crafty you can glue the boxes together to what ever height you want then decoupage or paint it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillygirlsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have an //empty// Birchbox man boxes that I can get off them. Happy to pay for shipping! If you're willing to part with them, please email me at stewart dot sarah at gmail dot com. Darn suckers look great for sorting Lego and stuff!


 I want his storage box but he won't give it to me lol!!


----------



## kweenah (May 8, 2012)

My boyfriend didn't like the box =[ but I'm tempted to get it for another month. He hasn't used any of the products, which was pretty disappointing. (He got the box with the bar of soap and exfoliator) The only thing we both loved was the box itself, which I took from him &gt;=]


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 8, 2012)

So I'm going to open my boyfriend's box today when I get home. ​ (I signed him up and paid for it myself)​ It came to our brand new place which we havent quite moved into yet....​ So.. it has been sitting there since the 3rd! *gasp!​ Im nervous that he wont be into it, but im hoping he will use the shave gel at least...​ I think he will laugh at the socks.



 Anyways, I will let you guys know what he thinks!!!​ xX​


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 9, 2012)

So, my boyfriend ended up getting:


Richer Poorer- burgundy striped socks
Kiehl's- Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap
ZIRH- Shave Gel
Billy Jealousy- LiquiSsand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser

Although I think the box is worth $20.00, (considering the socks are $13.00, i'd say the rest is worth $7.00 or more combined), I was definately expecting *at least *one-two more products like the regular BirchBox!  They need to step it up next month if they want me to keep him subscribed!

xX


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BBM boxes are great. If you're crafty you can glue the boxes together to what ever height you want then decoupage or paint it.


 Excellent idea for storage! Maybe ill keep him subscribed utill I have about 4 saved up to make a little product/jewelery box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the inspiration!!!!

xX


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2012)

Update: He wears the socks all the time, and is using the bar soap and sand cleanser until they run out. The cologne was smelly but I kept it for possible trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, good but not great....awaiting box #2!


----------



## Tabasc (May 15, 2012)

Just got the hubs box and had to open it. I think he will hate it. I am pretty disappointed. His socks are a horrible, ugly BRIGHT yellow that he will never wear. Honestly, it looks like when you don't drink enough water, but, fluorescent. I should have spent the money on something at sephora. And I hated my box this month too. I really feel like they always give me the cheapie box - but - that is for a different thread. Do you think bc I used my account to get this - that's why he got this box and will keep getting yucky boxes?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 16, 2012)

I am pretty sure all boxes got socks. There were only 2 boxes, everything was the same minus a shaving cream or a cologne.



> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got the hubs box and had to open it. I think he will hate it. I am pretty disappointed. His socks are a horrible, ugly BRIGHT yellow that he will never wear. Honestly, it looks like when you don't drink enough water, but, fluorescent. I should have spent the money on something at sephora. And I hated my box this month too. I really feel like they always give me the cheapie box - but - that is for a different thread. Do you think bc I used my account to get this - that's why he got this box and will keep getting yucky boxes?


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure all boxes got socks. There were only 2 boxes, everything was the same minus a shaving cream or a cologne.


 Yeah, It would be nice if they would have a little more variety in the men's boxes, I mean at *least* like 5 different options considering their profile survery is a LOT more detailed than the women's profile.  I guess we will have to wait and see!

P.S. The b/f says he really likes the exfoliater and that the shave gel is alright.  He still has yet to wear the socks or use the soap.

xX


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 16, 2012)

I was very underwhelmed and had higher hopes for this.  But when I brought home the funky socks my husband loved them and got tons of remarks and complements on them since they were weird and not traditionally what he would have picked.  So perfect Birchbox type experience.  Then I was showing him one of the funny unboxings from guys with their first Birchboxes and he said, "Wait, that was twenty bucks? Wow".  So I'm on the fence.  Probably keep it for a few more months to see what kind of other stuff they have in mind but it could be one of the ones to go since he doesn't really care and I seriously have to start cutting down on the amount of sample services I have, it's getting crazy!  I wonder if/when the boxes go up for previews on the site, is it the 25th?  I'm very curious as to what will be in the next box.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 16, 2012)

I bought a 3 month sub for my hubby.  I think he had fun opening it but wasn't too thrilled about the contents.  Wait...he was pretty happy with his funky green socks.  Anyway, I asked for feedback so I could post on BB and get points.  (The points actually added into my account.  Yay for me!)

This is what he said about the shave gel.  "Yuck!  The tube was so tiny I couldn't get enough on my face and it wouldn't lubricate well enough.  The shaving cream I have now works awesome and that's the reason Barb-o-sol shave cream has been in business for 100 years!"

LOL


----------



## page5 (May 17, 2012)

Question: did the socks come in just one size (usually it is 10-13)? Was there an option in the profile for shoe size?

I briefly considered signing up my husband for BirchBox man. He would not have been able to wear the socks if they only come in regular size. I have to buy him extended size socks; he wears size 16 shoes. 

For $20 I think they need a couple more items in the box.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: did the socks come in just one size (usually it is 10-13)? Was there an option in the profile for shoe size?
> 
> ...


I believe they were just one size. When i filled out my husband's profile, I don't think there was anything on shoe size, just shirt size or overall body size (S, M, L, XL).

Agree. They can say it costs more to acquire men samples, but the 4 items haven't wowed me or my husband. One more month and then decision time.


----------



## page5 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe they were just one size. When i filled out my husband's profile, I don't think there was anything on shoe size, just shirt size or overall body size (S, M, L, XL).
> ...


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Max88 (May 31, 2012)

That ManHaul video is awesome.


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 1, 2012)

My hubby got his first birchbox this month. I signed him up as a surprise because he was always "jealous" when my beauty boxes came, lol. It's funny to me because he's not really into skincare and haircare. He's a guy's guy -- but loves cologne. That was his favorite part of the box -- perfume samples are always my least favorite thing.

We did this video together if you want to take a look! It was our first one together doing an OFFICIAL video, not a vlog, so it was hilarious to us lol.


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very underwhelmed and had higher hopes for this.  But when I brought home the funky socks my husband loved them and got tons of remarks and complements on them since they were weird and not traditionally what he would have picked.  So perfect Birchbox type experience.  Then I was showing him one of the funny unboxings from guys with their first Birchboxes and he said, "Wait, that was twenty bucks? Wow".  So I'm on the fence.  Probably keep it for a few more months to see what kind of other stuff they have in mind but it could be one of the ones to go since he doesn't really care and I seriously have to start cutting down on the amount of sample services I have, it's getting crazy!  I wonder if/when the boxes go up for previews on the site, is it the 25th?  I'm very curious as to what will be in the next box.


 My hubby got his second box a couple days ago -- crazy fast. We were surprised by one of the items....interesting &amp; cool, but not something he plans on using.


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsKimiKiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hubby got his first birchbox this month. I signed him up as a surprise because he was always "jealous" when my beauty boxes came, lol. It's funny to me because he's not really into skincare and haircare. He's a guy's guy -- but loves cologne. That was his favorite part of the box -- perfume samples are always my least favorite thing.
> 
> We did this video together if you want to take a look! It was our first one together doing an OFFICIAL video, not a vlog, so it was hilarious to us lol.


 I LOVE THIS VIDEO! I should totally do one with my man too. lol

The soap was not full-size. My bf loved it so much we bought the full size and its SO BIG AND THICK (that's what she said..) compared to what was in the box. Either way the travel size was awesome as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We did unsubscribed after the first month. I think the first month was actually better than the 2nd month in comparison of what my bf would have liked. Hopefully they can get Kerasate to participate in hair products that are not shampoo. That is what he is interested in. Also tatcha papers. LOL


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 2, 2012)

> I LOVE THIS VIDEO! I should totally do one with my man too. lol The soap was not full-size. My bf loved it so much we bought the full size and its SO BIG AND THICK (that's what she said..) compared to what was in the box. Either way the travel size was awesome as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We did unsubscribed after the first month. I think the first month was actually better than the 2nd month in comparison of what my bf would have liked. Hopefully they can get Kerasate to participate in hair products that are not shampoo. That is what he is interested in. Also tatcha papers. LOL


 Aww thanks for watching doll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for letting me know that wasn't full size. I think that we assumed bc that's the size soap we are used to haha. I don't know if Aaron will want to keep it much longer but I hope they can pull in some more brands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello ladies! I'd like to find someone willing to trade their Billy Jealousy Liquid Sand Cleanser. Please see my items for trade here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125938/scooby384-trading-post-feedback-thread Thanks!


----------



## tevans (Jun 21, 2012)

> I LOVE THIS VIDEO! I should totally do one with my man too. lol The soap was not full-size. My bf loved it so much we bought the full size and its SO BIG AND THICK (that's what she said..) compared to what was in the box. Either way the travel size was awesome as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We did unsubscribed after the first month. I think the first month was actually better than the 2nd month in comparison of what my bf would have liked. Hopefully they can get Kerasate to participate in hair products that are not shampoo. That is what he is interested in. Also tatcha papers. LOL


 I saw a sneak peak on FB of what might be in the next BBM box ... You should resubscribe ! I wish our BB had gadgets like BBM does.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 21, 2012)

> I saw a sneak peak on FB of what might be in the next BBM box ... You should resubscribe ! I wish our BB had gadgets like BBM does.


 What was the sneak peak?


----------

